# Eisfreihalter... aber welchen?



## Moorhexen-Sally (6. Nov. 2008)

Hallo, 

hab schon ein bischen rumgeschaut im Forum, aber keinen Beitrag gefunden. Welchen Eisfreihalter benutzt Ihr denn? Ich hab einen mit einem Luftsprudelstein. Hat die letzten zwei Jahre sehr gut funktioniert. Und jetzt -zufällig- durch eine Falschlieferung einen Oase Aquafit 600. Ist der zu empfehlen, bzw. sollte ich ihn zusätzlich mit einbauen, falls der Winter dieses mal kälter ausfällt. 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße 

die Moorhexen-Sally


----------



## scholzi (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eisfreihalter... aber welchen?*

Hi Sally,
ich finde du solltest bei deinem alten Eisfreihalter mit Luftpumpe bleiben.
Die Aquafit stört die Winterruhe der Fische(durch Laufgeräusche), kühlt das Wasser in kleinen Teichen zu stark ab (wärmeres Wasser wird von unten hochgepumpt und an der kalten Luft abgekühlt) und kann sich schnell mit Zeugs zusetzen.
1 
Gruß


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eisfreihalter... aber welchen?*

Hallo Sally! ( istdasdenrichtigername )


Erst mal :willkommen 

Ich selber habe seit Jahren immer nur einen Sprudelstein über Winter im Teich und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Diese Jahr ist der Teich ja größer und ich habe einen zweiten dazu gemacht.

Alledings nur in einer Tiefe von 35 cm um das Teichwasser nicht unnötig abzukühlen.

.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eisfreihalter... aber welchen?*

Hallo Sally,

Herzlich willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.

Zum Thema "Eisfreihalten" findest du hier jede Menge an Tipps:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18269


----------



## Moorhexen-Sally (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eisfreihalter... aber welchen?*

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für Eure netten Antworten. Den Oase werd ich lieber in Ebay einstellen ;-) 

Spätestens im Frühjahr komm ich wieder, hab nämlich ein massives Pflanzenproblem. Keine einzige wächst... Oder habt Ihr schon mal Forumlinks zum vorarbeiten  

Liebe Grüße aus dem kalten Bayern

Geli die Moorhexen-Sally


----------



## Dr.J (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eisfreihalter... aber welchen?*



> Spätestens im Frühjahr komm ich wieder, hab nämlich ein massives Pflanzenproblem. Keine einzige wächst... Oder habt Ihr schon mal Forumlinks zum vorarbeiten



Hallo Sally,

bitte mach dazu ein eigenes Thema auf. Sonst geht deine 2. Frage hier unter.


----------

